# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Βίντεο από 5ο Διαγωνισμό ΕΛ.ΣΥ.Τ.Ι.

## orion

Παρακάτω μπορείτε να δείτε δύο βίντεο με πουλιά (Timbrado) του φετινού διαγωνισμού από το *σεμινάριο* που έκανε ο κριτής Luis Gil Gonzales:

----------


## jk21

στο πρωτο βιντεακι θυμαμαι ο κιτρινος ηταν ολα τα λεφτα που λενε !!! 

χρηστο αν κρινω απο το σημειο που βγαζεις το βιντεο πρεπει να ησουν λιγο πιο περα απο εμενα  με τον ΓΙΑΝΝΗ  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?4954-yannis37  αναμεσα μας .εχεις βαλει εδω φωτο  μηπως σε θυμηθω; αν οχι ,ηρθε μαλλον η ωρα !*Να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα*

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικα videos!! σε ευχαριστουμε!! τα εβαλα να παιξουν ξανα και ξανα..

----------


## orion

> στο πρωτο βιντεακι θυμαμαι ο κιτρινος ηταν ολα τα λεφτα που λενε !!! 
> 
> χρηστο αν κρινω απο το σημειο που βγαζεις το βιντεο πρεπει να ησουν λιγο πιο περα απο εμενα  με τον ΓΙΑΝΝΗ  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?4954-yannis37  αναμεσα μας .εχεις βαλει εδω φωτο  μηπως σε θυμηθω; αν οχι ,ηρθε μαλλον η ωρα !*Να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα*


τρομερό το κίτρινο συμφωνώ...

Σου έβαλα και φώτο... μπας και με θυμηθείς...  :Fighting0016:

----------


## jk21

μπα .... τελικα δεν σε θυμαμαι .περα απο τον Γιαννη που ειχα διπλα και ειχαμε μιλησει λιγο  ,τον σταματη τον smokie ,τον βαγγελη τον δημ . και τον κωστα kon.ts  που γνωριζα απο παλιοτερα απο το φορουμ των τιμπραντο του δημητρη απο Ροδο  ,δεν τα ηξερα τα αλλα παιδια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πολύ καλό ... δεν χορταίνει κανείς να το ακούει ...

----------


## COMASCO

τελεια βιντεο...χαιρεσαι να ακους!!!! :Love0007:

----------


## vag21

να ηταν και discontinue............

----------


## lee

τα πουλια στο πρωτο βιντεο ειναι μια απο της καλυτερες τετραδες του διαγωνισμου για τα οποια ο κυριος luis ειπε τα καλυτερα λογια πουλια για σεμηναριο και ανηκουν στο προεδρο του  συλογου κουλικουρδη δημητρη  βαθμολογημενα με 93 ποντους 
εχω την τυχη να εχω στο εκτροφειο μου ενα απο αυτα το κιτρινο στην θεση C απο το οποιο εχω πολυ ωραια μικρα 
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## mitsman

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Αποστολε.... ευχομαι να τον ξεπερασεις τον πρόεδρο και τα παιδια του  δικου σου να γινουν οσο καλυτερα γινεται να γινουν απο τον πατερα τους!

----------


## orion

> τα πουλια στο πρωτο βιντεο ειναι μια απο της καλυτερες τετραδες του διαγωνισμου για τα οποια ο κυριος luis ειπε τα καλυτερα λογια πουλια για σεμηναριο και ανηκουν στο προεδρο του  συλογου κουλικουρδη δημητρη  βαθμολογημενα με 93 ποντους 
> εχω την τυχη να εχω στο εκτροφειο μου ενα απο αυτα το κιτρινο στην θεση C απο το οποιο εχω πολυ ωραια μικρα 
> καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!


βάλε μας να ακούσουμε και να δούμε κάτι... να τα χαρούμε όλοι μαζί... είσαι τυχαιρός... το πουλί τα σπάει...

----------


## jk21

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ αν θυμαμαι καλα την τετραδα ,το κιτρινο πραγματι ηταν το κορυφαιο αλλα νομιζω ηταν πουλι του κωστα (με μικρη επιφυλαξη να ηταν του βαγγελη δημ . αλλα νομιζω του κωστα τσαμ . ) .δεν επιμενω ομως .ειχε αναφερθει με κολακευτικοτατα λογια για το συγκεκριμενο ο κριτης .εισαι τυχερος που το εχεις και να το χαιρεσαι !!!

----------


## Εφη

σε ευχαριστούμε orion...είναι όλα τα λεφτά..αυτός ο κίτρινος ειδικά τα σπάει...ξεπατώνεται

----------


## lee

> βάλε μας να ακούσουμε και να δούμε κάτι... να τα χαρούμε όλοι μαζί... είσαι τυχαιρός... το πουλί τα σπάει...


δεν συνηθιζω να βαζω βιντεο απο τα πουλια και απο το εκτροφειο μου πολυ ευχαριστως ομως κατα την διαρκει του φετινιου διαγωνισμου και εαν ολα πανε καλα μπορεις να ερθεις και να ακουσης τα πουλακια μου
καλη συνεχεια!

----------

